# Can hamsters sleep through general household noise-do they get used to it?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

I ask because i couldnt sleep with hammy in my bedroom,even with the Karlie wheel in the cage.I am such a light sleeper and can hear the pitter patter of tiny feet,when he has a drink from his classic bottle,as these are so noisy,and when he just makes little noises in his cage playing etc so i've got my son to help me move his Alexander 100cm cage into our living room where he'll stay now.Hammy is on the floor until i can either get a second hand piece of furniture big enough to hold a 100 cm long cage which is 3ft long i think or i get a nero stand.
Yes, it gets rather noisy at times when my son has his playstation games on or tv movies,but we do go out for a bit each day as well.
How well do hamsters cope with tv,vacuum cleaners and been in a busy area-i always thought syrian hamsters to be deep sleepers so that they'd soon get used to the tv or radio and people in and out the living room and talking etc.

My neighbours keep hamsters both syrian and dwarfs in their Living Room 24/7 and they have their tv on loud with movies,games etc as well as their noisy children running around and their hamsters can sleep through it and dont seem affected by noise-so hopefully our hammy will get used to been in our living room.
He needs to be where the family are in the Living Room,he might get a bit more friendly then been around people as he's still very timid at the moment and would rather run on his wheel than come out of his cage to be handled.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Why do you keep making threads asking the same questions???
You've already asked this in the rodent section and twice in this section. 
You've had some answers in the rodent section.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your hamster will be just fine with the noise, but do check that he is not in a draught on the floor, or too cold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

The OP is banned Summersky, they had a little outburst in the rodent section


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know, Bernie.

Some people eh?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What did I miss?
Was it about me finding out this person had already been a member on here before?


----------

